
What Am I Looking At? - nonoesp
https://sketch.nono.ma/what-am-i-looking-at
======
nonoesp
Here's a short post explaining why I write and share sketches, and what
happened with my flagged post a few days ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23290410](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23290410)).

